#ubuntu-us-fl 2011-07-25
<jcastro_> cjohnston: around?
<cjohnston> sir
<mhall119> jcastro: welcome to the snshine state!
<maxolasersquad> In case anyone has been waiting for it and hasn't seen yet, Google Music now has a Linux client.
<shadowchaser> hello all  few questions concerning ubuntu and untaring a package
<mhall119> shadowchaser needs to stay online longer
#ubuntu-us-fl 2011-07-26
<jcastro> mhall119: ok so I found a lug
<mhall119> jcastro: we have a loco team too
<jcastro> yeah
<jcastro> but nothing local to me afaict.
<jcastro> maybe I can start the boca branch
<mhall119> there's a few in the Miami area, though we've lost track of some of them
<mhall119> RoAkSoAx is down there somewhere
<jcastro> it's like 10 degrees cooler here than michigan
<mhall119> yeah, I was just commenting to my wife about how weird it is for us to be cooler than the rest of the country at the end of July
<mhall119> itnet7: what geocaching app do you use on Android?
<DammitJim> what is geocaching?
<mhall119> hide and seek with little containers and a GPS
<jamalta> Hii
<mhall119> hey jamalta 
<jamalta> mhall119: hey, how's it going?
<mhall119> going good, how about you?
<jamalta> not too bad
<mhall119> how're things at Flickr?
<jamalta> sorry, just saw this
<jamalta> they're going good
<jamalta> how are things at canonical? :)
#ubuntu-us-fl 2011-07-27
<mhall119> jamalta: great, I'm learning so much
<mhall119> I swear, instead of college, teenagers should just spend 4 years internin at a company like this
<jamalta> mhall119: haha i know what you mean
#ubuntu-us-fl 2011-07-29
<chaynie> mhall119: Time and time again I find you to be a more than worthy opponent for a battle of wits.
<mhall119> :)
<mhall119> though having to cross-post from G+ to Facebook is gonna confuse some people
<chaynie> .. and then dicussing it on IRC even more so.
<DammitJim> mhall119, MichelleQ ping
<mhall119> DammitJim: pong
<DammitJim> mhall119, what model jayco did you say you got?
<dorgan> ok hopefully someone in here can help me :)
<dorgan> I have a tar file that is 174GB and I am trying to untar it however when it runs it only extract one 300 byte file
<dorgan> and when i do tar -tvf backup.tar   it just shows the one file
<chaynie> tar bomb?
<chaynie> or a corrupted tarball.
<dorgan> hmm looks ok now
<dorgan> tar -xv backup.tar   seems to be just sitting there but i would assume that means its working
<dorgan> i am assuming its trying to read the file
<dorgan> am i correct to assume that?
<danstoner> dorgan: do you need
<danstoner> tar -xvf backup.tar
<dorgan> yeah its ok we killed the process
<dorgan> i'll worry about backups when we actually have a server we can restore them on
<dorgan> the only problem with rackspace cloud servers is the fact that you need to scale up one level at least in order to do the restore, because you need double the space
<danstoner> dorgan: I have the same issue with my VPS provider
<dorgan> i am hoping once they get block level storage this will no longer be an issue
<danstoner> although billing is completely pro-rated to it is no biggie to roll up a machine for a few days.
<dorgan> it can be when you need to go from a 8GB ram instance to 16GB
#ubuntu-us-fl 2012-07-23
<DammitJim> can someone help me doing some cross compiling of openssl?
<ShawnR> i do not think you'd want my help unless you wanted your result to end up being a copy of minesweeper or something
#ubuntu-us-fl 2012-07-25
<DammitJim> how does one send commands to a serial port on a terminal?
<rmcbride> DammitJim: well writing to the port generally, you'd do something like 'stty -F /dev/ttyS0 speed 9600 cs8 -cstopb -parenb
<rmcbride> echo -n ^R^B > /dev/ttyS0'
<rmcbride> basically set the port up and just echo the string your command needs to the device
<DammitJim> oh, cool
<DammitJim> thanks
<DammitJim> what is the ^R^B?
<DammitJim> this device I'm talking to doesn't echo
<rmcbride> DammitJim: that's just an example command sequence
<DammitJim> and the -n?
<DammitJim> nevermind.... I can look that up
<rmcbride> ah hmm.. 
<rmcbride> yea the -n is just a formatter for echo IIRC
<DammitJim> weird
<rmcbride> I wish I could find my old X-10 control scripts for the firecracker serial transmitter
<rmcbride> probably on one of the old hard drives I just drilled and dumped
<DammitJim> lol
<DammitJim> fun!
<rmcbride> Yea. Getting ready to probably move to Pompano Beach or thereabouts and start working for a company down in south fl
<DammitJim> when?
<rmcbride> and I don't need to drag all this stuff down there :)
<rmcbride> I'll find out soon. Within a couple weeks certainly
<rmcbride> relocation package is still being negotiated between the company and the agency I'm contracting through
<rmcbride> once they finish hammering that out, I just need the real estate guy down there to find me an awesome rental, finish packing this place up, and I'm gone. Packing in the mean time. I have a LOT of unused crap I've been dragging around
#ubuntu-us-fl 2012-07-27
<xion-db> guys somebody can help me?
<xion-db> im sick now i had set ubuntu 10 IPTABLES to block all port except DHCP, DNS and HTTP, but first at all i can not get any DHCP responde from at0... so i cant test the nexts rules .... there is my rules http://pastebin.com/Lc9DhnCw
#ubuntu-us-fl 2012-07-28
<Guest64607> hi
<Guest64607> nick sun 
#ubuntu-us-fl 2012-07-29
<ShawnR> anyone here messed around with cinelerra video editor? i'm having export issues :(
<ShawnR> anyone know how much diff working in solaris is vs linux?
<rmcbride> Mainly different in the way shell works, and the complete lack of availability of most FOSS tools
<rmcbride> it's been about 4 years since I've done any Solaris.
<rmcbride> Years ago, I would have used it at home in some capacity because occasionally work would get rid of perfectly servicable hardware. These days I wouldn't do anything with Solaris unless work requirements called for it
<rmcbride> Network interface names are somewhat different by default
<ShawnR> well, i'm trying to find a job and was wondering how much i'd need to learn to go from linux to solaris
<rmcbride> You could pick the differences up pretty quickly I think
<rmcbride> most of the real differences are command line switches and some of the init and networking. It's like learning a new dialect really
<rmcbride> Now that Oracle owns Sun, FOSS support is even less than it used to be, but that's probably not a concern if it's for work
<ShawnR> thanks for the info, i know i don't have to really shy away from solaris jobs
<rmcbride> You're quite welcome. Good luck!
<ShawnR> thanks.  you don't know of any sites that are good at providing good jobs dealing with unix in NE FL, do ya?
<rmcbride> Not really, no. I'm in Central FL and about to relocate to SE florida. I would say the usual, Linkedin/Dice/Monster
<rmcbride> would give a good idea anyhow
#ubuntu-us-fl 2013-07-22
<Casey> if I wanted to have a raid1 for storage and be able to access it the raid when I switch between OS's (windows and ubuntu) what would be best  formate scheme to us, GUID or MasterBoot?
<Casey> Nevermind, I have found the answer I was looking for.
<danstoner> Ubuntu Edge!  http://igg.me/at/ubuntuedge/x/4036295
#ubuntu-us-fl 2013-07-24
<DammitJim> what is this about the forums getting hacked?
<ghuru> sup boyz
#ubuntu-us-fl 2013-07-26
<chadams42> how can I add a user to have permissions to a folder, without modifying the current permissions I have there?
#ubuntu-us-fl 2015-07-20
<ahoneybun> balloons: ping
<balloons> ahoneybun, pong
<ahoneybun> balloons: http://usefoss.com/index.php/2015/07/19/my-first-ubuntu-hour/
<ahoneybun> also: https://drive.google.com/open?id=0B6zAAODZFwQ2ZGF6aW41UE5FcDg
<ahoneybun> mhall119: busy?
<mhall119> ahoneybun: a bit, at OSCON
<balloons> ahoneybun, awesome
<balloons> the global jam libreoffice qa sounds cool. 
<ahoneybun> ')
<ahoneybun> :)
<ahoneybun> I have LibreOffice stickers and I know the LibreOffice QA people a bit
#ubuntu-us-fl 2015-07-21
<dantalizing> morning
<mhall119> oh look, it's a dantalizing 
<dantalizing> woot
<ahoneybun> mhall119: can I get access to the fl loco twitter account?
<ahoneybun> also https://twitter.com/ATHoneycutt/status/622503853875826689
#ubuntu-us-fl 2015-07-22
<mhall119> ahoneybun_: I'm not sure who owns it
<ahoneybun> damn
<ahoneybun> mhall119: are you fully here or still have event things to do?
<mhall119> ahoneybun: taking the day off to recover, got home at 1am
<ahoneybun> wow
<ahoneybun> mhall119: I'm going to do a Bug Triage but with LibreOffice for th Global Jam
 * ahoneybun keeps trying to get ahold of someone at LibreOffice QA
<mhall119> ahoneybun: don't wait too long to request your jam pack
<ahoneybun> going to request another one?
<ahoneybun> mhall119: remember to add me as a point of contact on the loco page too please :)
<ahoneybun> mhall119: request sent
<mhall119> ahoneybun: added you as a contact
<ahoneybun> yay
<ahoneybun> thanks mhall119
<dantalizing> ahoneybun, mhall119: looks like itnet7 is the owner for the twitter acct.  The password reset goes to it***@yahoo.com... should be him
<ahoneybun> thanks dantalizing
<mhall119> thanks dantalizing 
<ahoneybun> mhall119: I've messaged itnet7 about it and he will look into it when he has time
<dantalizing> ahoneybun: pm me your email and i'll connect you with libreoffice folks
<ahoneybun> I know one person but he seems busy
<ahoneybun> oh I know robinson
<ahoneybun> I've met him in person lol
<ahoneybun> dantalizing: ^
<dantalizing> sup ahoneybun
<ahoneybun> oh I know robinson
<ahoneybun> I've met him in person lol
<ahoneybun> and I have control dantalizing and mhall119
<dantalizing> control is an illusion ahoneybun
<ahoneybun> been playing too much Bioshock dantalizing
<ahoneybun> lol
#ubuntu-us-fl 2016-07-27
<ahoneybun> mhall119: did the meetup idea fail?
<ahoneybun> as ours was cut
<mhall119> ahoneybun: no, there was just a miscommunication between us and meetup.com that should be getting resolved now
<mhall119> we got a 2-week notice from meetup, the florida team's group should still be active
<mhall119> if it's not, and they've actually closed it down, then we need to do something
<mhall119> if not, then it should all be worked out in the next few days 
<ahoneybun> Keith was going to pay for it but if you think we should wait
<ahoneybun> these damn red lines
<ahoneybun> always happens when I connect 2 machines to my bouncer
#ubuntu-us-fl 2018-07-23
<floridagram-bot1> <RazPi> @KMyers There are so many coffee houses here it’s unreal
<floridagram-bot1> <RazPi> Even a coffee bus
<floridagram-bot1> Majid Baseri was added by: Majid Baseri
<floridagram-bot1> <AdamOutler> @RazPi you must be in the northwest or Europe?
<floridagram-bot1> <ahoneybun> @RazPi where is that?
<floridagram-bot1> <ahoneybun> Majid welcome.
<floridagram-bot1> <RazPi> I'm in Asheville atm
<floridagram-bot1> <ahoneybun> GA?
<floridagram-bot1> <RazPi> @ahoneybun
<floridagram-bot1> <RazPi> North Carolina
<floridagram-bot1> <ahoneybun> AH nice.
<floridagram-bot1> <RazPi> Whenever I work on some software architecture-related stuff, I get the conceptual organization down fine, but then I get stuck in implementation. It feels like my brain can't connect point a to point b. Is this common?
<floridagram-bot1> <RazPi> Maybe its because I'm trying to pull alot of new information together and I don't have a dependable way of doing that- I have Qt docs open, a few emacs windows, and some c++ docs and some intel docs
<floridagram-bot1> <KMyers> It is not abnormal. It happens all the time for me. It is like writer's block
<floridagram-bot1> <RazPi> Yeah I've had a bit of a block the past week.. getting some notes in here and there, but I really need to pull it all together today
#ubuntu-us-fl 2018-07-24
<maxolasersquad> @RazPi, it happens to me on any sufficiently large project. Conceptually things seem easy, but when it comes to the actual implementation reality sets in. Things that seemed would be easy just won't do the thing they are _supposed_ to do.
<floridagram-bot1> <ahoneybun> ubuntu-us-florida is about to expire from locoteam-verified on Launchpad.
<floridagram-bot1> <ahoneybun> going to have to prove that you folks are active to be renewed from the LoCo Council.
<floridagram-bot1> <KMyers> @ahoneybun, @ahoneybun . I got your message this morning. We need to renew it but I have a serious problem with my launch pad account. I have been locked out for a while and have been unsuccessful in getting control of it back
<floridagram-bot1> <ahoneybun> @itnet7 is on the Ubuntu Florida Team Council as well.
<floridagram-bot1> <ahoneybun> He could help if possible.
<floridagram-bot1> <KMyers> That works
<floridagram-bot1> <ahoneybun> I should step down from that council though.
<floridagram-bot1> <AdamOutler> Did anyone tweet to Iranian president rouschi?
<floridagram-bot1> <ahoneybun> @govatent as well since we're not there anymore.
<floridagram-bot1> <KMyers> @AdamOutler, Not I
<floridagram-bot1> <AdamOutler> It's the hot new thing to do.
<floridagram-bot1> <KMyers> @ahoneybun, Your guys are here in spirit 😀
<floridagram-bot1> <ahoneybun> But I'm not doing anything really lol.
<floridagram-bot1> <AdamOutler> to iranian president - Twitter Search … https://mobile.twitter.com/search?q=to+iranian+president&ref_src=twsrc%5Egoogle%7Ctwcamp%5Eserp%7Ctwgr%5Esearch
<floridagram-bot1> <ahoneybun> @KMyers there is almost 6K comments on the Fl website.
<floridagram-bot1> <KMyers> @ahoneybun, ?
<floridagram-bot1> <KMyers> Will check in a bit. BRB
<floridagram-bot1> <KMyers> @ahoneybun, The spam filter was missing the API Key, fixed. It is batch removing things now
<floridagram-bot1> <ahoneybun> Thanks @KMyers
<floridagram-bot1> <KMyers> Sorry, been a bit busy the past few months with some work stuff
<floridagram-bot1> <ahoneybun> This is all free time work so no worries.
<floridagram-bot1> <KMyers> Lets try to get the Loco status renewed in the short term and we will work on the counsel stuff in the next few weeks.
<floridagram-bot1> <ahoneybun> Yea the council stuff is not a worry really.
<floridagram-bot1> <KMyers> I need to move the domain over to a different server, the one it is currently on is a bit slow I will do that later today. I am also going to do some updates to the website and add some the photos we took over the past few years
<floridagram-bot1> <ahoneybun> That sounds awesome.
<floridagram-bot1> <AdamOutler> We need a sushi!
<floridagram-bot1> <KMyers> @AdamOutler, Agreed. Anyone want to meet up this weekend for sushi
<floridagram-bot1> <AdamOutler> Me me me!
<floridagram-bot1> <AdamOutler> We also need some Ubuntu logos prominently displayed
<floridagram-bot1> <RazPi> I saw a guy sitting on the corner of the street bleating like a sheep
<floridagram-bot1> <KMyers> @RazPi, Only in North Carolina
#ubuntu-us-fl 2018-07-25
<floridagram-bot1> <Ivoriesablaze> Same sushi place? I have a co-worker who may want to join us
<floridagram-bot1> <KMyers> I like that place so it would get my vote
<floridagram-bot1> <Ivoriesablaze> Pembroke pines?
<floridagram-bot1> <KMyers> Yes
<floridagram-bot1> <Ivoriesablaze> Okay
<floridagram-bot1> <KMyers> @RazPi - when are you heading back?
<floridagram-bot1> <RazPi> I get in July 31st and leave August 2nd
<floridagram-bot1> <RazPi> @KMyers
<floridagram-bot1> <RazPi> For one more week
<floridagram-bot1> <KMyers> In where and leave where?
<floridagram-bot1> <KMyers> Huh
<floridagram-bot1> <RazPi> Into Florida and leave Florida
<floridagram-bot1> <RazPi> Then I’m away for one more week and I come back
<floridagram-bot1> <RazPi> Did you want to do something Wednesday?
<floridagram-bot1> <RazPi> The 1st?
<floridagram-bot1> <RazPi> 31st might be available too
<floridagram-bot1> <KMyers> So you are going back up to NC right after you get back?
<floridagram-bot1> <KMyers> I will need to check my schedule. Weekdays are not as easy but we can do something quick so you can also use it as an excuse to get your package
<floridagram-bot1> <govatent> Heyguys
<floridagram-bot1> <govatent> I've been afk. Super busy at work
<floridagram-bot1> <govatent> I'm catching up on the chat.
<floridagram-bot1> <govatent> I got the emails about the loco team info as well
<floridagram-bot1> <govatent> Doesn't our IRC channel post everything from Telegram?
<floridagram-bot1> <govatent> I would call us pretty active.
<floridagram-bot1> <govatent> And we are opened to new commers
<floridagram-bot1> <ahoneybun> Perhaps that will help.
<floridagram-bot1> <RazPi> @KMyers Just found a new favorite emacs feature https://www.gnu.org/software/emacs/manual/html_node/emacs/Mark-Ring.html
<floridagram-bot1> <RazPi> and this one.. https://www.gnu.org/software/emacs/manual/html_node/emacs/Bookmarks.html
#ubuntu-us-fl 2018-07-26
<floridagram-bot1> <KMyers> @ahoneybun - I finally got a response from the Ubuntu SSO Admins about regaining access to my account. It was sent in October of 2017 so they are a bit behind
<floridagram-bot1> <KMyers> > July 25, 2018 3:41 PM, "Daniel Manrique" <login-support@canonical.com> wrote: … > … >> On Wed Oct 11 18:15:30 2017, Keith@kmyers.me wrote:
<floridagram-bot1> <ahoneybun> Sounds right. Lots of requests.
<floridagram-bot1> <AdamOutler> Haha
<maxolasersquad> Anyone have experience with https://www.home-assistant.io ?
<floridagram-bot1> <KMyers> @maxolasersquad, I have not but it looks pretty cool
<maxolasersquad> I really want to pull the trigger on home automation, but buying into a walled garden makes me nervous.
<maxolasersquad> At the same time my family's threashold for hacked together solutions is low
<maxolasersquad> I'm in the middle of putting a Mycroft together with a Raspberry Pi. This would be a nice compliment to it.
#ubuntu-us-fl 2018-07-27
<floridagram-bot1> <govatent> @aaron
<floridagram-bot1> <Ivoriesablaze> What's the plan for tomorrow?
<floridagram-bot1> <govatent> @ahoneybun will pop os get 18.04.1?
<floridagram-bot1> <KMyers> @Ivoriesablaze, I am up for Lunch or Dinner. Remember the buffet closes between Lunch and Dinner so that rules out a late lunch
<floridagram-bot1> <ahoneybun> @govatent, Pretty sure it'll get a new image.
<floridagram-bot1> <AdamOutler> What time does lunch close?
<floridagram-bot1> <KMyers> @AdamOutler, I am wanting to say around 3 PM
<floridagram-bot1> <AdamOutler> Hrm.  We could do 1pm, or dinner?
<floridagram-bot1> <AdamOutler> What's better for you?
<floridagram-bot1> <AdamOutler> You guys*?
<floridagram-bot1> <KMyers> It does not matter for me - @Ivoriesablaze ?
<floridagram-bot1> <Ivoriesablaze> Dinner would be better for me, I think
<floridagram-bot1> <KMyers> I am cool with Dinner
<floridagram-bot1> <KMyers> @AdamOutler - https://docs.google.com/forms/d/e/1FAIpQLSfJATOJad867SOkbslTf4C_RQsD9zYc_7l9ziEw8knt_d33EQ/viewform?usp=sf_link
<floridagram-bot1> <KMyers> I am working on a small project, would like your feedback if possible
<floridagram-bot1> <AdamOutler> Dun
<floridagram-bot1> <KMyers> Thanks
<floridagram-bot1> <AdamOutler> 5pm dinner?
<floridagram-bot1> <KMyers> I m good with that
<floridagram-bot1> <AdamOutler> I responded 4 years but it's actually 5 years.
<floridagram-bot1> <AdamOutler> If you would, please rate my performance in taking your survey at customer.adamoutler.com.  this will provide valuable feedback for me while taking surveys in the future.
<floridagram-bot1> <KMyers> @AdamOutler, I rated you 3 pickles out of 4 stars
#ubuntu-us-fl 2018-07-28
<floridagram-bot1> <Abrerr> daym guys -- https://www.unixstickers.com/products/pro-pack
<floridagram-bot1> <Abrerr> if you didn't see this
<floridagram-bot1> <Ivoriesablaze> I just ordered 3 lol
<floridagram-bot1> <KMyers> I just ordered one
<floridagram-bot1> <AdamOutler> https://plus.google.com/+AdamOutler/posts/1MD7RzuP2Lh
<floridagram-bot1> <ahoneybun> Someone needs to handle the meetup account.
<floridagram-bot1> <KMyers> @ahoneybun, I will take care if it.
<floridagram-bot1> <ahoneybun> Thanks!
<floridagram-bot1> <ahoneybun> Maybe not a day before the event to get more people lol.
<floridagram-bot1> <KMyers> Oops
<floridagram-bot1> <KMyers> If anyone uses Twitter - would you mind answering my poll?
<floridagram-bot1> <KMyers> https://twitter.com/KeithIMyers
<floridagram-bot1> <KMyers> https://twitter.com/KeithIMyers/status/1023247101160030208
<floridagram-bot1> <RazPi> @KMyers @AdamOutler So it turns out the community center (my old school) across the cowfield from me has 72mpbs internet. I'm getting 1mpbs from my verizon chip in the window- do you think a cantenna would do the job, or should I splurge for the extra 20 bucks and do a parabolic antenna?
<floridagram-bot1> <KMyers> @Ivoriesablaze - when are you planning on coming down?
<floridagram-bot1> <KMyers> @RazPi, Approximate distance?
<floridagram-bot1> <Ivoriesablaze> In about an hour
<floridagram-bot1> <RazPi> let me check
<floridagram-bot1> <KMyers> @Ivoriesablaze, Ok
<floridagram-bot1> <KMyers> All at 5
<floridagram-bot1> <RazPi> @KMyers 260 meters
<floridagram-bot1> <AdamOutler> In about an hour
<floridagram-bot1> <RazPi> So ~850 feet
<floridagram-bot1> <KMyers> @RazPi, It may be possible
<floridagram-bot1> <RazPi> I didn't realize wifi adapters were so cheap
<floridagram-bot1> <RazPi> https://www.amazon.com/EDUP-Wireless-External-OS10-6-10-12-Installation/dp/B00KV9TQXM/ref=as_at?creativeASIN=B00KV9TQXM&linkCode=w50&tag=mak041-20&imprToken=TyOOSEjb2VOvmPb0SiyA2w&slotNum=2
<floridagram-bot1> <RazPi> You buy that, and a connector, a can, and some wire
<floridagram-bot1> <AdamOutler> @RazPi, Make a cantenna
<floridagram-bot1> <Ivoriesablaze> En route
<floridagram-bot1> <Ivoriesablaze> Shinju, right?
<floridagram-bot1> <Ivoriesablaze> @KMyers
<floridagram-bot1> <KMyers> Yes. In route
<floridagram-bot1> <KMyers> I just arrived
<floridagram-bot1> <KMyers> @RazPi  https://hackaday.com/2018/07/28/the-4-z80-single-board-computer-evolved/
<floridagram-bot1> <AdamOutler> I'm on my way
#ubuntu-us-fl 2018-07-29
<floridagram-bot1> <KMyers> @Ivoriesablaze - bad news. The price of that USB Battery went up, I did not realize it was on sale when I purchased it
<floridagram-bot1> <KMyers> https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B072BD98CM/ref=as_li_ss_tl?ie=UTF8&psc=1&linkCode=ll1&tag=usbbatterypacks-20&linkId=6056b1d16f9d2629dbe9d88e35798d03&language=en_US
<floridagram-bot1> <KMyers> https://kmyers.me/blog/tech/review-zmi-20000-mah-usb-battery-pack-usb-hub-with-power-delivery-my-new-favorite-usb-battery-bank/
<floridagram-bot1> <Ivoriesablaze> is the link in that article?
<floridagram-bot1> <KMyers> Yes
<floridagram-bot1> <Ivoriesablaze> $70? i can't do that right now
<floridagram-bot1> <KMyers> Over 3.3 TB done, another 6 TB
<floridagram-bot1> <KMyers> Unfortunately it went up, I got it on a Prime Day sale for $30 off
<floridagram-bot1> <Ivoriesablaze> ah, gotcha
<floridagram-bot1> <KMyers> I did not remember the Prime Day sale when I told you the price, I just said what I paid
<floridagram-bot1> <KMyers> Going to bed, tired
<floridagram-bot1> <AdamOutler> I did it.  I now have a machine that can launch an Android x86 virtual machine, start an app, navigate it, and shut down the machine.
<floridagram-bot1> <Ivoriesablaze> okay, night
<floridagram-bot1> <AdamOutler> Jenkins on Ubuntu.   I was talking about this during dinner and it's done.  So happy about that.
<floridagram-bot1> <KMyers> Past 5 TB!
<floridagram-bot1> <Ivoriesablaze> And they said you don't use more than a TB, hehe, how adorable
<floridagram-bot1> <KMyers> I may hit the 10 TB mark this month 👹
<floridagram-bot1> <AdamOutler> @k
<floridagram-bot1> <AdamOutler> @KMyers I put up a Zero Server at adamoutler.com:10000   you can use "telnet adamoutler.com 10000" to get some zeros generated on my server.
<floridagram-bot1> <KMyers> Now at  5.67 TB
<floridagram-bot1> <AdamOutler> My zeros are limited edition zeros.  Each zero is individually crafted at the time you request it.
<floridagram-bot1> <AdamOutler> Also, for reasons of keeping each zero unique, only one person may obtain zeros from the adamoutler.com zero server.
<floridagram-bot1> <AdamOutler> @KMyers I used this bot to get a upgrade from 50mbps provided by my HOA to 150mbps for $10/month. https://www.asktrim.com
<floridagram-bot1> <AdamOutler> You sign in and it will use your Comcast account to talk to a rep and then it tells you when it needs your help.
<floridagram-bot1> <KMyers> I have used Trim for a while now and like it - it does indeed work
